

Ad-Removal Extension Youtube Options to Charge Monthly Subscription - AdrianRossouw
https://spoi.com/change

======
AdrianRossouw
I would say it was an april fool's joke, but they announced it on the second
and it still hasn't been removed.

------
AdrianRossouw
this is the link to their site itself :
[https://spoi.com/software/yto/](https://spoi.com/software/yto/)

it has links to extensions for chrome, firefox and safari

